# Joining the military with a college degree



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anybody here joined the military _after_ receiving a college degree (B.S.)? Can anybody comment on any special assignments or opportunities that would be available to somebody with scientific training (biochemistry in my case)?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Talk to your recruiter, having a degree and a CLEAN record gives you a decent shot at OCS....bullshit him and you'll get crucified (however theyre expected to bullshit you)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> (however theyre expected to bullshit you)


Remember a drill sergeant's favorite saying; "Don't thank me, private, thank your recruiter".


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I can only speak for the Army, but I've known quite a few guys who had B.S. degrees and entered basic training as an E-4. One is now a 1st Lt. My advice: keep researching.

Recruiters are like car salesmen. If you don't know you can get free lifetime oil changes and 10% right off the top, they won't just give it to you.


----------



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't suppose anybody knows anything about the Army Chemical Corps? I'm also interested in military intelligence, but as I understand that's not a likely assignment for OCS graduates.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

military intelligence? thats like friendly fire or smart liberal


----------



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

Sure, military intelligence is an oxymoron, but at least I'll won't be the one to mop up the afterbirth! Shit son, who knew that learning them fancy edumacations and such would pay off?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

remf?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

If you have good work experience (at least a few yrs) and are aware of current events, etc, look in the dircom (direct commision) program w/ the navy. With a degree and applicable work experience, you dont go thru basic, only a 2 wk indoc program (i think) and you enter as an officer. Its usually w/ the navy reserve so you get an idea of military life.

You could try the direct ocs route but w/ a few yrs of real life work experience in your field, the dircom route is an alternative. Call an Ofr recruiter for more info as well as the net for info.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

I believe there are direct-commission programs for certain scientific fields. The medical corps has a whole range of clinical lab science fields. Also, check out all of the services.


----------



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

Beowolf said:


> If you have good work experience (at least a few yrs) and are aware of current events, etc, look in the dircom (direct commision) program w/ the navy. With a degree and applicable work experience, you dont go thru basic, only a 2 wk indoc program (i think) and you enter as an officer. Its usually w/ the navy reserve so you get an idea of military life.
> 
> You could try the direct ocs route but w/ a few yrs of real life work experience in your field, the dircom route is an alternative. Call an Ofr recruiter for more info as well as the net for info.


I wasn't aware of the dircom program, thanks for the info. That sounds like a pretty good opportunity. I wasn't really looking at the navy before, but I'll have to now.



REILEYDOG said:


> I believe there are direct-commission programs for certain scientific fields. The medical corps has a whole range of clinical lab science fields. Also, check out all of the services.


That would also be good, because I wouldn't have to leave my scientific career at the door. I'm most interested in medical research, so the medical corps sounds like a good fit. My only concern would be that I wouldn't get the same military experience that the guys on the ground would get. I mean, obviously if I join as an officer it would be a different experience that the enlisted guys would have anyway, but I don't want to feel like I kept myself out of harms way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Boomstick said:


> I don't suppose anybody knows anything about the Army Chemical Corps?


I know enough to stay far away from chemicals.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Boomstick said:


> I don't suppose anybody knows anything about the Army Chemical Corps? I'm also interested in military intelligence, but as I understand that's not a likely assignment for OCS graduates.


If your interested, the MA Army National Guard has both a Chemical unit (272nd Chemical, Reading, MA) and an MI unit (West Newton, I think).

With your degree you could go to Officer Candidate School.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WaterPistola said:


> huh?


rear echelon mother fucker...remf


----------

